
The Criminal Courts of Canada: A Software Engineer's Perspective - addies
https://adamallidina.github.io/legal/zeitspace/2020/01/24/the-criminal-courts-of-canada-a-disclosure.html
======
barnaclebuster
Speak. To. A. Lawyer

Stop. Speaking. To. The. Internet.

Do. Not. Speak. To. The. Police. Without. The. Lawyer. Present.

